# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  العبة السنين ..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ...




بين صمود الليل ... وحنين القلب ..

ها انا وحدي اقف على باب عتباتهو  من الحــــــــــزن ..

لكي ياعيوني عذاب سنين ..ولك ياقلبي كلام واهات وحنين ..

هاهي الايام تجري وانا لست ادري هل انا انا ؟!!!

هاهي روحي تعدب نفسي كل ليلة..

اااه هاهي روحي وحدها بين حيطان الليل الظالم ..تكتب على غبار السنين ((قصتي))

تلك السنين بما فيها من حلو ومر .......~

حاولت ان اسيطر على نفسي ليلة من التفكير ..اسئل ماذا بي *؟!*

وماهذا الاضراب الحاصل عندي !!؟

( مرة في قمة الذكاء والتصرف ..ومرة محطمه متعبه الجسد ..
اقوم باامور تحط من قدرتي وتفتك باصحتي ..!

اشعر باني احيان عدوانيه !!! برغم من حنيتي ...

واحيان اشعر باني مسؤوله عن الدفاع عن اي شخص معه الحق .........


*وهاهي العبة السنين معي ..~*

واصبر قلبي واقول سياتي يوم جديد مليئ بالفرح ....



*حتى ((لقيتـــــــــــــــــك))*

وادمنت على رؤياك  على الاحساس بوجودك وان كنت بعيد ...
احببتك مع سبق الاصرار ..ترددت في تسليم قلبي اليك 
ترددت باالافصاح عن حبك ..
خفت على نفسي من هذا الحب وخفت عليك ...
ليتك كنت اقل اعجاب مني!! لخفتى عني هذه الوطاة ورحمتني من هذي الورطة 
نعم ورطتني بحبك ورطني باني صممت ان اعشعش في حنايا قلبك كالعصفورة الصغيره ..
وجعلتني افتح قلبي ترا مايعاني وما اصعب ما يعاني ..
كنت توهم بانني عشت الحب سابقا لكن فعلن كاااااان توهم  توهم توهم 
*((ويا لها من مجاززززفه سحقت بي ))..~*

حتى لقيتك وقول لك ...
عشقتو الليل من اجل الصمود.. وغمرت في بحر من الافكار
فلم اجد نفسي الا على ساحل امل ..يقودني الى غرفة من احلاما
فلم اجد غير شموع تضيوا تهيئى لي الدرب السعيد 
حبنا عفيفنا يلوح بسعاده فما اجملهو ..نسيت العذاب والالم عند ما عرفت محبتك ..
حبك لي اثلج صدري واعلنت لك حبي وسانشرب معنا كاااس الحب 
وليفعل الله مايريد بنا 
لقد اعلنت جرااتي وسميتك حبيبي وهواء قلبي  :embarrest: 
لتزيد من ضريات قلبي وانت معي ..



لا تجعل هذي الوردة تذبل  :rose: 



*عذرن على بوح قلمي مجرد خربشات واحلام يقظه* 

*تحياتي انين القلب*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

اه من كلمات جميله
الله يوفقش اختى
في انتظار جددك

----------

التوبي (04-11-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أه مـنــّك يــا زمـــان && صدّق الزمن مابه أمان
كنت أنا ساكـن خيالـــه && والـيــوم مالي أي مكان
كنت معـه دايــم نسـير && نجلـس ونشـرّب عصير
كنت أقول كل السوالف && وأحكي لـه كل مـا يصير
لحظه ولن كل شي تغـير && حتى عقـلي فـيـه تحـيـّر
مـن بعــد مـاكان حبيبي && ومـن أغـيب هُـّو يطيـّر
أتمنى قبول ما أنثر من قلمي هنا على هذه الخاطرة
الرائعه والمعبرة عما يكنُ في كثير من القلوب 
الُمتيمه كما أضعهُ هنا إعجابي بما قرأتُ
تحياتي*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

أينك ايها الحبيب فقد تتيم قلبي بك ..وحسينا يقول " تركت الخلق طرا في هواك " يا الله ماذا تفعل القلوب العاشقة تبدع وتتفنن في سطر ملاحمها ..جنون لا يعرف التوقف والاتزان ..مضطرب بعوامل النمو يحتاج إلى مسك العنان قبل ان يرمي صاحبه إلى ما لم يكن في الحسبان ...آه ألم يحرق الفراش ضوء النيران 
أنين القلب ..اعجبني قلمكم بحيث جعل كلامي خواطر 
دمتم بخير وعافية

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ازهاراللوتس

التوبي

قطرة عطاء 



نورتو صفحتي بوجودكم واسعدتني ردودكم. ... 

يخليكم ربي الحبابكم ..
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سطرتي لنا لعبه السنين وسا اسطر ااعجابي بقلمكِ الجميل*
*امعنت كثراُ بحروفكِ ..اطلت النظر ..اغترفت جرعه من عذوبتها’فـ زادتني ااعجاباً بها*  
*أنين ..دمتي شمعة ممضيئه في سماء العشق ودامت اانفاسكِ الدافئه*
*دعواتي لكِ بروح تحتضن جمال روحكِ ’وبقلب يسعد قلبكِ* 
*ارق التحايا~*

----------


## ساهر الصبح

تعلم  تكون انسان ترى الدنيا بلا عنوان نموت ونندفن بالارض وصوره تبقى على  الجدران تعلم وشكر الخالق عطاك من علمه الايات تزور الدنيا يمفارق خلقنا  والبشر زلات (((((((((((( اهداء خاص لك وسلمت الانامل  الحنونه))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ورده محمديه 

ساهر الصبح 

لا خلا ولا عدم من هاطله منورين متصفحي 

يخليكم ربي الحبابكم*

----------

